# Name of Vessel No. 3



## mikekhh (Oct 11, 2015)

Below are members of The Fishing Fleet who received in the main Birthday or New Year’s Honours in World War 2, but sadly neither the London Gazette nor Seedies nor Forces War Records name the vessels they were serving on. I would appreciate any help be it the names of the vessels or a web site or e-mail address of someone who may know.
Thanks and Kind Regards
Mike Kinnear, Hua Hin, Thailand 

Albert Cecil Horst 
MBE (CD) – 1942 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Trawler 
05 June 1942 Gazette Issue 35586, Supplement 2493, published 11 June 1942

Fredereick Arthur Irving 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Cook of a Steam Trawler	
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 327, published 09 January 1946

Thomas Keilly
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Fireman of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 327, published 09 January 1946

William Kerr 
BEM (CD) – 1945 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Fishing Boat
08 June 1945 Gazette Issue 37122, Supplement 3059 published 15 June 1945

Joseph Kingston – should read William Joseph Kingston
12 November 1940 Gazette Issue 34991, Supplement 6551, published 12 November 1940
DSM - for bravery, skill and enterprise in Minesweeping operations off the Coasts of Holland, Belgium and France – when Second Hand, LTJX177066
03 September 1940 Gazette Issue 34938, Supplement 5386, published 03 September 1940

David Bannerman Knowles 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Chief Engineer of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 328, published 09 January 1946

James Lough 
BEM (CD) – 1945 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Fishing Boat
08 June 1945 Gazette Issue 37122, Supplement 3059 published 15 June 1945

Alexander Reid MacLean – should read Alexander Reid McLean
MBE (CD) – 1944 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper
31 December 1943 Gazette Issue 36312, Supplement 66, published 04 January 1944

John Main
BEM (CD) – 1944 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Boat
02 June 1944 Gazette Issue 36547, Supplement 2679, published 10 June 1944

James Manson 
BEM (CD) – 1944 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Boat 
31 December 1943 Gazette Issue 36312, Supplement 73, published 04 January 1944

Donald McAnsh
BEM (CD) – 1944 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Boat
02 June 1944 Gazette Issue 36547, Supplement 2679, published 10 June 1944

Edward McCrindle
BEM (CD) – 1944 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Fishing Boat
31 December 1943 Gazette Issue 36312, Supplement 72, published 04 January 1944

George McDonald
DSM – Mine-Sweeping Operations – 01 July 1916 to 31 March 1917 – when Second Hand, ON 202 DA
Admiralty, 02 July 1917
29 June 1917 Gazette Issue 30159, Supplement 6520, published 02 July 1917
MBE (CD) – 1945 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper, DSM, RD – LG and Forces War Records show him as Macdonald – of a Steam Trawler
29 December 1944 Gazette Issue 36869, Supplement 128, published 03 January 1945

Neil McKinnon 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Fishing Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 329, published 09 January 1946

Alexander Reid McLean 
MBE (CD) – 1944 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Trawler
31 December 1943 Gazette Issue 36312, Supplement 66, published 04 January 1944


----------

